# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Sustainable solution: Auto-off-upon-finish Function: 3d Printer Auto-off Switchers

## 3d_Printer_Worker

Hello, fellow 3d print board members!




There are now *3d Printer?s Auto-off Switchers* available that is able to switch the 3d printer off automatically once the 3d printer finishes printing. This is necessary for printings overnight and for printing-without-anyone-watching situations. When the printers are switched off after it finishes printing, the lifespan of the printer will increase and the energy resources will be saved. Similar to the fact that you will switch light bulbs off when they are not in use, you will switch 3d printers off when they are not in use as well. All 3d Printer?s Auto-off Switchers are unused and are brand new. I developed these 3d Printer?s Auto-off Switchers just recently, and they are, in fact, primarily to be used on my 3d Printer. That is the reason why I do not have a brand name for them yet. Now, because my 3d Printer is a Flashforge Pro printer, these Auto-off Switchers are primarily for Flashforge Pro printers as well. However, I can always customize these Auto-off Switchers for the actual user.You can have a look at the picture??since I am not able to post any videos, I will only post pictures.

 I am in Calgary, Canada, and currently working at the only place in Calgary, Canada that sells, rents *and* repairs 3d Printers, as well as making objects with 3d Printers. Here is my contact information:

 Phone #:403 9781007

 Email address: wuyukun89@163.com


You will also find this device on eBay: 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/362513157228 

Once you contacted me, I will give you even more information about this 3d Printer?s Auto-off Switcher, including a demonstration video.


*The price right now is 25 bucks per switcher.* However, this price is only applicable for the *first 5 users*. After that, the prices will start to go up, usually an increase of 50 cents for each following user, and I have no guarantee as to how high the prices will go. The only way that you do not find yourself caught up in that situation is to contact me right away and not to get yourself behind the first 5 users. Also, only after you contacted me that I can tell you if you?re the 4th, 5th or 10th user, etc. This is why you may want to spread this information to other potential users as well??but that is up to you.

----------


## 3d_Printer_Worker

Just so you know, the site of this product on eBay is updated! It is now https://www.ebay.com/itm/362537607553.

----------


## airscapes

Not something I really need.. If the print finishes.. the PS and and fan can run until I wake up...

----------


## 3d_Printer_Worker

Yes, I agree —— I have definitely worked with many different brands of printers and I can recall that many of them does not have their fans change on/off state as the extruder temperature changes. I will change my device right away so that it can measure the extruder temperature on its own and does not rely on any fans. However, the changes this device will bring remain the same: You get to do extra printings when not watching the printer, which gives you more efficient use of the printer without worrying about it even when you are not watching. Also, when someone once again attempts to lecture you on the significance of environmental protection and in general, sustainable development, you'll get to reply "but I AM practising it right now" by showing them the 3d Printer's Auto-off Switcher.
You can send me an email through wuyukun89@163.com so that after I updated the device again, I can send you its pictures and its demonstration videos. If you have any questions about this product, you can always ask me.  
P.S. The "PS" in your replied post stands for Power Supply, doesn't it? I'll just explain it for anyone who's reading our posts and haven’t figured it out yet☺.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I have a raspberry Pi Running Octoprint, If I want only need to add a relay to control the AC Power on/off.

I have never needed to use, did buy a bunch of Arduino controlled relays if the need ever occurs.


For the Information.
    Thank you

----------


## 3d_Printer_Worker

Yes, I understand. The fact is, I am going to say thank you to you, Roberts, because I know that if someone come and ask me for a product that I do not offer, I will be responsible for telling him/her the place that DOES offer this product. That is true for Raspberry Pi Single Board Computer running OctoPrint as well —— If someone asks whether or not I have a multifunctional 3d Printer Web Interface that can control and monitor 3d printers remotely, I do not have one, but OctoPrint from OctoPrint.org is definitely that 3d Printer Web Interface! Their site is here: https://octoprint.org/.

----------


## 3d_Printer_Worker

For your information, I have a picture of the updated version of the 3d Printer's Auto-off Switcher below: 

All to the best!

----------


## 3d_Printer_Worker

Hello, everyone!
I have definitely updated my product by now. I have placed some of the newest versions of my product onto my website. You can visit it at "Mr.Wu's 3D Printer Corner | 3D Printer Auto off | Ender 3 | Canada (wuyukun3dprintersupply.net)" to find out more info about the those versions of this device.
I have also placed this product on sale on Amazon in the following page:
"Sustainable Solution: 3D Printer's Auto-Off Switcher: Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific"
I will also present you an article about this device:
"A 3D Printer Auto-Off Switcher « Fabbaloo"

----------

